# Success: Made canna-butter with leaves only (not trim).



## jjerome (Jul 23, 2012)

I cut a plant down that I had started out doors. I had been bending it to keep it low and it had 
grown to about three feet in diameter. Its not legal to grow outside here and the bigger it got the more paranoid I became. 
So I cut it down and had it bagged to toss in the trash when I started reading
about making canna-butter. And saw mixed comments on making it with leaves only.
Mind you the plant was four months old when I chopped it and showing no sign of sex. I 
Took just the new sprouts at the end of the branches and any vegetation that was within
Six to eight inches of the end of the branch and let it dry for a few days. Before I made the 
butter I took some of the dried ends and smoked them and the medicinal effect was quite noticeable.
So heres what I didI took all of the vegetation I already mentioned (no trim or small florets) put it
in the blender and chopped it very fine. It measured 60 grams. 
Melted 1 ½ sticks of butter dumped in the green. Ended up adding enough water (about two cups) 
to make it the consistency of thin spaghetti sauce. Then brought it to a simmer for three hours with 
the lid on watching it closely stirring every five minutes or so. If it starts to get too thick add more water.
It wont hurt because the water separates in the end. After simmering for three hours I let it cool 
just enough to work with. Put four layers of cheese cloth in a Strainer and squeeze the be-geebers out of it.
Refrigerate it over night and then separate the butter from the water. Couldnt wait to bake cookies so I
put one teaspoon, thats right one teaspoon, on a piece of toast and within an hour the meds were kicking in.
I was surprised at the effect. Once you know how potent it is then you can adjust for baking.
Went to recipes .com and got a cookie recipe and they have a calculator there that you can use 
to adjust recipe amounts for six or twelve cookies if you dont want to make a large amount. 
Incidentally the cookies had great medicinal effect, just as well as any that I have purchased. 
You know youre medicated, when you KNOW youre medicated. Sixty grams is a lot of green for 
that amount of butter but it was not very high quality marijuana so a lot would be used. 
This was merely and experiment to see if butter of any quality could be made using leaves only and it worked for me.


----------



## gioua (Jul 26, 2012)

Again I think the point most people end up seeing at the end of their trials is it either works for them or wont, However just because it did or did not work on you does not mean it will or wont work on me. 
Each user really needs to set their own limit (no one wants to have TOO MUCH as fun as you think it might be, it aint and nor is not having enough...)
Each plant may generally be about the same expected THC but we all know there are many things that can hinder thc and or improve thc ) which is why at some point... your may have a bad exp on it.. My first bad one was only on about 1g lasted way too long and into the next day) but my normal ammount before was 1-1.5g in edibles. The difference was the weed.


----------



## jjerome (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree with what you say. Whenever concentrates are made caution should be used. Not much good is gained when the dose is too strong. That's the reason that I pointed out "once you know how potent it is then you can adjust for baking". Always start with a small dose. Wait a day, and if the dose was too low, raise it. If too strong, lower it. You want know EXACTLY how much THC each cookie, brownie etc. contains. Thanks for your comment. Happy Trails.


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (Sep 8, 2012)

whats the ratio of leaves to ONE stick of butter??? i got a pretty big plant thats bearly in flowering, but its getting frosty at nights... probably going to have to chop....... but it is in flowerin so may work idk


----------



## gioua (Sep 9, 2012)

SomeCanadianDude said:


> whats the ratio of leaves to ONE stick of butter??? i got a pretty big plant thats bearly in flowering, but its getting frosty at nights... probably going to have to chop....... but it is in flowerin so may work idk


what leaves are you referring too.. fan or sugar?

if fan... someone else will have to answer this.. since it's never done anything for me at any ammount
if sugar then say .35-.50 g per edible so 30 cookies = 30.5 g sugar leaves to start with.. this is a new edible user 


your recipes generally calls for 1 cup oil (butter) however some say 1/3rd cup oil or 1/2 cup so rather then making over the amount needed make exactly what you need by using the per edible gram amount x the expected total edibles to be made..


heck I hope that makes sense.. lol


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (Sep 10, 2012)

well, my plant doesnt really have any sugar coated leaves, all pistils, no crystals. in a week or 2 theyre coming down so i hope theres something... damn weather


----------



## nickademus420 (Sep 27, 2020)

I just used 1 and 1/2 sticks of butter, or 1 1/2 ounces I believe, and I had 12 ounces of ground up fan leaves mixed in, with 4 ounces of water. Simmered on low for an hour, then squeezed out the butter/oil through an old tshirt. Then put the mixture back on stove to simmer for about 30 minutes to remove excess water. Now in fridge overnight. It should be super strong.


----------



## steve870 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Lex121212 (Sep 12, 2021)

jjerome said:


> I cut a plant down that I had started out doors. I had been bending it to keep it low and it had
> grown to about three feet in diameter. Its not legal to grow outside here and the bigger it got the more paranoid I became.
> So I cut it down and had it bagged to toss in the trash when I started reading
> about making canna-butter. And saw mixed comments on making it with leaves only.
> ...


Did you decarboxylate the leaves? This is my first time making edibles and I wanted to use trim, I don't know if decarboxylating them in an oven would work or not since the leaves are so thin.


----------

